# Touch Screen Phones / Humidity Issues?



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Anyone else having issues with their touchscreen phones in the Middle East?


----------



## Anwaruddin (Oct 15, 2010)

What issue?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nope... my lg works fine (if only it was unlocked and didnt have a camera so I COULD actually use it for a phone phone).


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

If you're talking about the iphone becoming all wet when you go outside then YES!!! I have the same problem. Everytime I leave my house in the morning and walk out of my building - at that very moment my phone becomes wet. I have to constantly wipe the screen until of course i'm back inside normal temperatures. The iphone is quite sensitive to humidity.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i have iPhone and BB Storm both are touch phones, the screen does get faded only after i go out in the heat, but once i wipe it off it seems to be fine, doesnt really seem to be a big issue


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

The same happens to my sunglasses and then i cannot see much lol


----------

